# 9/28 doves



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

While there are still a few doves around :shock: Glad you northern boys left some so I could shoot them here in the south end of the state :wink:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice shoot! good looking dogs too!


----------



## cheese_god (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah there should of been a few less doves but i got taken out for the month


----------



## 2labs (Sep 24, 2007)

Glad to see you were able to get into the doves before the hunt ended. I never had time to make it out once this year.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Good heck cheese god what did you have cut out. That's a lot of staples :shock:


----------



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

_/O _/O 

What the heck did you do???


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice stack of doves befor the season ended. nice going. yea what the heck did you have done there man? It look like they gutted you out like a elk.


----------



## cheese_god (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah pretty much did gut me out, nah i had an ulcer that ruptured and had emergency surgery and put me out the 28th of Aug. it was hard sitting in the hospital on the opening morning, i haven't missed a dove hunt since i could hunt, and even when i got out of the hospital i couldn't


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thats sucks man. i hope youa re doing better now. you will be back out there next year.


----------



## cheese_god (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah i'm better now, looking forward to next year


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thats good.


----------

